

It all began with a strange email (2012) - JoshTriplett
http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/economics/it-all-began-with-a-strange-email/#

======
dang
Three years ago and five months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4114295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4114295),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9030564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9030564).

------
Zekio
Damn that gradient makes me unable to focus on the text.

